# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Уххх Кипит Чайник (Обсуждение)

## Slevin

Привет. Темя просто для обсуждения. Вообщем : Так как смерть неизбежна в любом случае возникает мысль :Покончить с собой. Например лечь на диван закрыть глаза  и с улыбкой на лице умереть. Ты как бы делаешь это осознанно и понимаешь что все больше не проснешься. Так вот : этот вариант мне нравиться больше чем : сдохнуть например когда тебя собьет машина и ты ничего не успеешь понять  что это конец, или подавишься и задохнешься, или сломаешь шею например и т.д. Я виду к тому что можно умереть от чего угодно, особенно от нелепости. И вариант когда ты осознанно делаешь это мне нравиться больше, чем умереть и вообще не успеть понять что ты уже умрешь и все и это конец. Если допустим у тебя болезнь и смерть наступит через некоторое время, ты как бы осознаешь и будешь в последние дни понимать что это все конец. Интересно узнать ваше мнение. Если нужен вопрос : то какая смерть вам больше нравиться ?

----------


## Евгений-SM

По-моему, смерть не может нравиться, как непосредственно физический процесс прекращения жизни.

«Если допустим у тебя болезнь и смерть наступит через некоторое время, ты как бы осознаешь и будешь в последние дни понимать что это все конец.»

Поправьте меня, но насколько мне известно, когда наступают такие случаи, люди как раз цепляются за эти последние дни и проживают их, что называется, «с двойной силой» (это относится сугубо к больным, находящимся в сознании, в здравом рассудке, так сказать).
Еще хотелось бы поразмышлять про «умереть осознанно», «мне это больше нравится». Мне вот, например, довольно долго нравилось жить. А умирать не нравилось, а захотелось. Если постараться быть полностью откровенным, то сам момент возникновения такого желания, - он ужасен. Я говорю в первую очередь о сильнейшем эмоциональном срыве, когда боль настолько нетерпимая, что плевать я хотел на осознанность умереть «с улыбкой на лице». Я просто хочу избавиться от боли мгновенно, прямо сейчас и готов принять любое «лекарство». С этой точки зрения, - я имею ввиду ситуации из реальной жизни, - сам вопрос «какая смерть вам нравится больше?» некорректен исключительно из-за несоответствия условий: в момент сильного срыва нет возможности задать себе такой вопрос, а уж тем более поразмыслить и ответить на него. Человек просто жаждет скорее это прекратить. Каким именно способом, - да самым быстрым и доступным. Я не отрицаю, что желание су возникает только при резких эмоциональных изменениях. Поэтому мне кажется, что в большинстве случаев мечтать о возможности наличия и выбора какого-то сознательного «приятного» ухода человек начинает, когда он на самом деле к этому не готов. Ну, то есть в нем живет надежда.
Да, я несколько уклонился от поставленного вопроса, но лишь потому, что думаю о смерти лет, эдак, с 12-13 (мне 34), и, действительно, со временем начал к ней относиться, как к чему-то сакральному, моему личному, над чем даже думать нужно с осторожностью (хотя это и так очевидно, но все же). Я не хочу с ней шутить, но мечтаю, чтоб она была мне подвластна, была в моем распоряжении в любую секунду, чтобы я её полностью контролировал. Поэтому мой ответ на Ваш вопрос такой: мне нравится та смерть, которой я реально смогу воспользоваться тогда, когда у меня не будет ни грамма сомнения, что вот именно сейчас она мне просто необходима. Это звучит утопически. Но я бы дорого заплатил за такую возможность.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Если нужен вопрос : то какая смерть вам больше нравиться ?


 Легкая и быстрая. Рождаешься человеком - ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ нужно и умереть.

----------


## Евгений-SM

> Легкая и быстрая. Рождаешься человеком - ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ нужно и умереть.


  Это прямо-таки идеальный вариант.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Легкая и быстрая. Рождаешься человеком - ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ нужно и умереть.


 Фибрилляция желудочков сердца или массивная тромбоэмболия легочной артерии - оптимальные варианты.

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

В этом немного завидую, когда в фильмах 90-летний мужик внезапно умирает во время секса. Возможно, он даже не осознает, что умирает.

----------


## Евгений-SM

> В этом немного завидую, когда в фильмах 90-летний мужик внезапно умирает во время секса. Возможно, он даже не осознает, что умирает.


  отказываюсь от своего предыдущего варианта идеальной смерти. Во время секса в 90 лет - вот это идеально!

----------


## jozh

Автору: Не умирайте, пока не усвоите правило написания "тся - ться". Вдруг ТАМ экзамен? Обидно будет не пройти на следующий уровень.)

----------


## Slevin

ff

----------


## Slevin

> Автору: Не умирайте, пока не усвоите правило написания "тся - ться". Вдруг ТАМ экзамен? Обидно будет не пройти на следующий уровень.)


  Эх всегда найдется тот , кто заметит ошибки у других.

----------


## Slevin

Пойду пожалуй чай попью, а то чайник кипит) С печеньками - вот ради чего стоит жить)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Фибрилляция желудочков сердца или массивная тромбоэмболия легочной артерии - оптимальные варианты.


 Да, во сне.

----------


## June

> Автору: Не умирайте, пока не усвоите правило написания "тся - ться"


 Сейчас читал новости, не этого сайта, улыбнула фраза "Наложен арест на надувную резиновую лодку из ПВХ".

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Эх всегда найдется тот , кто заметит ошибки у других.


 Slevin, опасно здесь: граммар-наци бдят - будьте на чеку.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Интересно, а правомочна ли вышеуказанная синтаксическая конструкция?) Не вступают ли в противоречие двоеточие и тире?)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Сейчас читал новости, не этого сайта, улыбнула фраза "Наложен арест на надувную резиновую лодку из ПВХ".


 Джун! А из чего, по-вашему, должна быть резиновая лодка? Из резины что ли? Вы, видать, ЕГЭ не сдавали. Все правильно аффтар написал.

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

А я на сегодня передумал помирать, пока что. 37 лет сравнительно в неплохой форме. В посоеднее время, правда забросил тренировки. Мелькнула мысль, когда будет лет 60-70 выйти со студентами пробежать 3 км, посмотреть их реакцию.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А я на сегодня передумал помирать, пока что. 37 лет сравнительно в неплохой форме. В посоеднее время, правда забросил тренировки. Мелькнула мысль, когда будет лет 60-70 выйти со студентами пробежать 3 км, посмотреть их реакцию.


 А шо там с работой? Все проблемы рассосались?

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

Нет. Сегодня ходил к знакомым с другого предприятия, просил совета. Ничего не могут посоветовать. Правда, зам. директора предложила к ним пойти, если меня выгонят. Моей вины тоже не видят. Но стрелочником могут сделать.

----------


## jozh

> Эх всегда найдется тот , кто заметит ошибки у других.


 Скажу по секрету... Именно благодаря такому взгляду со стороны возможно бывает найти слабые места в собственных построениях. Лично мне это пару раз сильно помогло.)

----------


## June

> Джун! А из чего, по-вашему, должна быть резиновая лодка?


 В наше время (кхе кхе) резиновые лодки делали таки из резины (прорезиненной ткани, если быть точным, она прочнее просто резины), поэтому они и назывались резиновыми. Сейчас правильное название - надувная. Надувная резиновая - если сделана из резины. Ваш кэп.

----------

